# Duluth to Minneapolis



## majorm (Aug 26, 2007)

I am looking for any info/resources/advice on planning this bike trip. thanks


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

This is the route they use for the MS 150 tour. I've never ridden it but it might be a good resource for you.

http://bikemnm.nationalmssociety.org/site/DocServer/2007_MS_150_Route_Map_Final.pdf?docID=19603


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

majorm said:


> I am looking for any info/resources/advice on planning this bike trip. thanks


The MS150 route is a good recommendation. A couple of suggestions. Where they direct you off the Munger trail in Rutledge don't follow it. Just stay on the trail all the way to Hinkley. They get off for logistical reasons that come from having to support 2500+ riders along that stretch, you won't have that problem. 

MS150 route gets you to Blaine, staying on the Sunrise Prairie trail will get you to Hugo. Do you literally want to get to the City of Minneapolis or somewhere else in the Twin Cities Metro. Reply back and we can likely help.

Scot


----------



## majorm (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Scott-

I had looked at the MS 150 and was wondering why they got off the trail. I could certainly copy the route, but I would prefer to get to the west metro (I live in Eden Prairie) and was wondering how some of the roads that leave Hinkley more to the southwest would work. The Wisconsin Department of Transportation has a great map of the county roads which rates their suitability for biking based on traffic volumes, shoulder width, etc, but I have been unable to find similar information for Minnesota.

If you know of anywhere to get that info I would greatly appreciate it.

Mark


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

majorm said:


> The Wisconsin Department of Transportation has a great map of the county roads which rates their suitability for biking based on traffic volumes, shoulder width, etc, but I have been unable to find similar information for Minnesota.
> 
> If you know of anywhere to get that info I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Mark


Ours are here: http://www.dot.state.mn.us/sti/map.html

To finish off from the National Sports Center to Eden Prairie, I would follow this Bikely route backwards. http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/PW-s-Route-to-the-Velo I've ridden this a couple of times now and find it a good and safe route. 
This will get you to St. Anthony Main. Cross the Stone Arch Bridge to the River Road West bound. Follow the Cedar Lake Trail Commuter signs to the Cedar Lake Trail, CLT to Hopkins and finally SWLRT to EP.

Have fun.
Scot


----------



## majorm (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome! Don't know how I missed those, but thanks for the info.


----------

